# Distrito de San Miguel, Lima (fotos panoramio)



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, se ven muy bien ambos centros comerciales.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Plaza San Miguel está cada vez mejor!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Open Plaza está chévere! El Plaza San Miguel cada día luce mejor, pero aún le falta renovarse por completo.

Gracias por las fotos, Tyrone!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

En PSM andan avanzando muy rápido, eso gran hueco ya no lo es tanto, de hecho ya está techada la mayor parte, andan trabajando en las salidas hacia la calle Marañón y en la parte pegada al interior de plaza ya andan construyendo lo que vendría a ser el primer piso.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bien se ve el Open.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Se ve bonito eso! Que centro comercial era?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Se ve bonito eso! Que centro comercial era?


Las fotos de Francis son de Plaza San Miguel (2do piso) y las últimas del Open Plaza (ex-Feria del Hogar); igual las de Tyrone.

Pobre mi módem xD


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Que buenas fotos ... un poquito grandes :nuts: ... buenos angulos de PSM y Marina Open Plaza ... ... faltan fotos del Marina Park y con eso estaría completo todo el eje comercial de La Marina ...

Aquí pongo fotos de PSM de la última semana de junio, cuando estaban armando la grúa torre (están tambien posteadas en el foto de Avances..)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Que buenas fotos ... un poquito grandes :nuts: ... buenos angulos de PSM y Marina Open Plaza ... ... faltan fotos del Marina Park y con eso estaría completo todo el eje comercial de La Marina ...


No creo que valga la pena tomar fotos de Marina Park, el lugar salvo Uvk no tiene nada, buee! tiene un Moy, algunos restaurantes pero en sí todo el conjunto no anda bien. Un amigo que trabajaba en Moy me contó que la administración del lugar pretende vender el lugar, pero para ello quiere forzar a los locatarios a irse; de ahí que no mantengan adecuadamente el lugar que de por sí tiene una buena ubicación, aunque el hecho que Hiraoka lo 'oculte' no le hace mucho favor.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gustaron las panorámicas y la noctura, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Te olvidas del Planet Fitness que está detrás ...*

¿¿Y el bowling??



kaMetZa said:


> No creo que valga la pena tomar fotos de Marina Park, *el lugar salvo Uvk no tiene nada, buee! tiene un Moy, algunos restaurantes pero en sí todo el conjunto no anda bien*. Un amigo que trabajaba en Moy me contó que la administración del lugar pretende vender el lugar, pero para ello quiere forzar a los locatarios a irse; de ahí que no mantengan adecuadamente el lugar que de por sí tiene una buena ubicación, aunque el hecho que Hiraoka lo 'oculte' no le hace mucho favor.


Marina Park tuvo su cuarto de hora como centro de entretenimiento, pero pasó de moda... a pesar de que Hiraoka lo oculta efectivamente está bien ubicado, y fácilmente se les puede levantar el negocio, es cuestión de ponerle ganas y no dejar que se caiga.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> ¿¿Y el bowling??


Es que acaso mucha gnt va al bowling en el Perú? No pues!



Tyrone said:


> Marina Park tuvo su cuarto de hora como centro de entretenimiento, pero pasó de moda... a pesar de que Hiraoka lo oculta efectivamente está bien ubicado, y fácilmente se les puede levantar el negocio, es cuestión de ponerle ganas y no dejar que se caiga.


Sí, definitivamente necesita un mejor accionista/dueño/administrador, por eso los actuales quieren vender, yo recuerdo que cuando Scala estaba ahí le iba más que bien! Fácil tienen que rediseñar todo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Bueno, el problema también es que al frente de MP, en la Av. Escardó es recontra maleadazo ... es tierra de fumones y de pirañas..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tuve que poner las fotos en mi computadora para poder apreciarlas

Estàn demasiado grandes y no se pueden distinguir.

Que bien como ha evolucionado Plaza San MIguel... de hace 4 años acà es otra cosa!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> ^^ Bueno, el problema también es que al frente de MP, en la Av. Escardó es recontra maleadazo ... es tierra de fumones y de pirañas..


Es cierto! Toda esa avenida al igual que Sucre son algo movidas. A pesar que la municipalidad de San Miguel tiene serenazgo y todo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy grandes las fotos, pero vale la pena esperar que carguen 

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Mas fotos de San Miguel ...*

:dance:​Urb. Pando ... la típica zona residencial clasemediera de Lima ...


















Colegio Peruano - Chino 10 de Octubre ... en Pando









Templo Mormón ...









Más restos arqueológicos pre-incas, curacazgo de Maranga, cultura Lima 
(Huaca Rosada si no me equivoco ....hno: )



























Entrando a Maranga ... Av. Feria del Pacífico 









Los mismos Condominios desde el Tottus del Marina Open Plaza 









2 franquicias gringas y 2 franquicias peruanas :nuts:









Av. La Marina, la vía más importante de San Miguel  :runaway:









:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, la zona se ve más o menos tranquila a excepción, obviamente, de la Av. La Marina. El Open Plaza con la zona de restaurantes está muchísimo mejor y definitivamente ha cambiado la cara de lo que alguna vez fue la Feria del Pacífico.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou mis fotos jJaja waaa un año ya.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

michaelfer22 said:


> PLAZA SAN MIGUEL ...
> 
> ¡como se nota que en Lima no llueve!!! ... sino no habrían escaleras mecánicas a la intemperie :nuts:
> 
> ...


No tiene nada que ver y tu mismo lo haz dicho con el ejemplo del subte en Buenos Aires. Es un mito que las escaleras eléctricas se malogren con la lluvia.


----------

